# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Pyetje dermatologjike

## ervini2005

Kam nje problem serioz.
vjet ne behar , kisha probleme ne lekuren e organit ghenital , me pak fjale po ju tregoj simptomat;

kisha kruarje te lekura dhe te koka e organit gjenital [ do me falni se une nuk po dij ti them me fjale mjekesore]

kisha dhe pucra te imta te koka e organit dhe nga nga djegja dhe kruarja kisha iritim dhe lekura e ish mbledhur kaq shume saqe nuk mundesha te hapej plotesisht qe te mund te urinoja .

kisha edhe djegje gjate urinimit .
kete problem e kam vazhdimisht dhe nuk po gjej qetesi. kam shkuar te andrologu dhe te dermatologu dhe nuk me dhane kurfare informacioni , por vecse me shkruan nje recete dhe shkova ne barnatore dhe me dhane nje shampo me te cilen lahja organin gjenital perdite , por pa rezultat , dhe shkoj perseri te mjeku dhe i them , dhe ai me tha qe nuk ka kurim tjeter pervcese atij shampos qe me shkroi te receta.

tani , me thoni ju lutem si eshte problemi?
cfare eshte kjo ? infeksion ne lekure apo ne organ?
nga se ndikohet nga se shkaktohet?

dua te theksoj qe here pas here pasi nuk kam shume kruarje , e shoh lekuren pothuajse te kuqe , dhe te koka e organit shoh nje cipe te bardhe te cilen e heq duke u lare.

ju lutem me ndihmoni.

----------


## Marya

e para keto jane shfaqur pas nje raporti seksual  pa mbrojtese?

cfare analizash te bene ata tek te cilet vajte?

----------


## Safka

I nderuar Ervin,
sipas të dhënave që jep duket se bëhet fjalë për infeksion bakterial të lëkurës së organit gjenital e cila ka nevojë të kurohet me ilaçe adekuate.

Edhepse duket gjendje e vështirë dhe ndoshta të ka frikësuar, nuk ka nevojë për brengosje sepse shërohet.

Nëse ke pasur marrdhënie seksuale të pambrojtura me femër të infektuar, atëherë ka gjasa të keshë infeksion bakterial që është seksualisht i transmetueshëm. Ato janë bakterje që shkaktojnë kruarje, skuqje sidomos të kokës së organit gjenital po edhe puçrra të mbushura me qelb.
Infeksioni bëhet edhe me anë të masturbimit kur kjo bëhet në mënyrë johigjienike do me thënë me duar të papastra apo ngjashëm, si dhe me praktikimin e seksit anal.

Mjeku jot amë duhet të të çojë te një urolog dhe infektolog. 
Ata do të të parashtrojnë akoma pyetje, si për shembull sa kohë e ke infeksionin, a ke marrdhënie seksuale të dyshimta, nëse është e mundur duhet ta marrësh edhe partneren me vete për kurim, a ke dhimbje ne vende tjera, a ke pasur temperaturë, etj.
Pastaj do të japin barëra adekuat.
Me pak durim dh këmbëngulje, shpresoj se çdo gjë do të jetë në rregull.

----------


## broken_smile

Sipas shenjave dhe simptomave qe tregon duket si Balanitis (ajo pjesa e kokes te organit gjenital quhet balanos). 

Keto jane ca informacione te marre nga interneti: 
Balanitis shpesh referohet si simptomë e infektimit, por nuk do të thotë se është infeksion vetvetiu. Saktësisht nuk është sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale, është pasojë e aktivitetit seksual. Ndodh vetëm te meshkujt dhe paraqitet si pezmatim në krye të penisit dhe ndodh më shpesh në meshkujt që nuk janë të bërë synet. Po ashtu, mund të shkaktohet nga mungesa e higjienës, nga ngacmimi kondomeve dhe kremrave, nga përdorimi i tualeteve me parfum dhe nga infeksionet mykotike. Mund të preventohet duke mos përdorur disa nga tualetet dhe duke e pastruar lafshëne penisit. Mund të shërohet me krem për ta reduktuar inflamimin dhe antibiotik nëse është e nevojshme.

Une mund te shtoj qe ky lloj infeksioni mund te trajtohet me perdorimin e nje solucioni dezinfektues si prsh Boric acid ose ne raste me te veshtira me antibiotike (tetracyclines,macrolides,imidazole). Te keshilloj te shkosh edhe nje here tek urologu ose dermatogu dhe ti kerkosh te te bejne nje tampon ne zonen e infektuar qe te gjindet nga se shkaktohet (bakter, mykosis ose mund te jete ekzeme i lekures).

----------


## maratonomak

> Sipas shenjave dhe simptomave qe tregon duket si Balanitis (ajo pjesa e kokes te organit gjenital quhet balanos). 
> 
> Keto jane ca informacione te marre nga interneti: 
> Balanitis shpesh referohet si simptomë e infektimit, por nuk do të thotë se është infeksion vetvetiu. Saktësisht nuk është sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale, është pasojë e aktivitetit seksual. Ndodh vetëm te meshkujt dhe paraqitet si pezmatim në krye të penisit dhe ndodh më shpesh në meshkujt që nuk janë të bërë synet. Po ashtu, mund të shkaktohet nga mungesa e higjienës, nga ngacmimi kondomeve dhe kremrave, nga përdorimi i tualeteve me parfum dhe nga infeksionet mykotike. Mund të preventohet duke mos përdorur disa nga tualetet dhe duke e pastruar lafshëne penisit. Mund të shërohet me krem për ta reduktuar inflamimin dhe antibiotik nëse është e nevojshme.
> 
> Une mund te shtoj qe ky lloj infeksioni mund te trajtohet me perdorimin e nje solucioni dezinfektues si prsh Boric acid ose ne raste me te veshtira me antibiotike (tetracyclines,macrolides,imidazole). Te keshilloj te shkosh edhe nje here tek urologu ose dermatogu dhe ti kerkosh te te bejne nje tampon ne zonen e infektuar qe te gjindet nga se shkaktohet (bakter, mykosis ose mund te jete ekzeme i lekures).


Pasi lezova kete postim dhe  pasi kujtova ato qe me tha urologu , them se eshte e njejta gje ,
me pak fjale pasi uorologu me vizitoi , u konsultua me dermatologun dhe me tha qe behet fjale per nje lloj myku , dhe urologu me dha nje recete e cila kishte vetem nje lloj shampo me te cilin duhet te laja organin 3 here ne dite .

tani une nuk kam kruarje dhe djegje , por shoh qe lekura e krejt organit ka pesuar nje si lloj pikash te bardha , dhe koka e organit perfshihet nga nje cipe e bardhe dhe gjithmone e laj por perseri ndodh kjo gje .

nuk kam shume kohe te vete te doktori , edhe pse kam siguracion shendetesor falas , por ketu doktorat e shtetit nuk punojne dhe me duhet te shkoj te privati .

ju falenderoj shume per informacionin tuaj.

----------


## Marya

..................................................  ............

----------


## maratonomak

ervini 2005 dhe une jemi i njejti person dhe si harrova te ndryshoja pseudonim , 

do doja te beja edhe nje pyetje tjeter .

a ndikon ky lloj infeksioni ne sterilitet, dhe mund te me beje te paafte per te lene gruan shtatzane apo jo?
dua te theksoj se kam nje nje maredhenie te rregullt seksuale pa probleme.

----------


## Marya

myku jo
 por semundjet me transmitim seksuale mund te provokoje sterilitet tek femra dhe tek mashkulli

----------


## denis.gr

pershendetje.para 4 vitesh mu shfaqen disa pucra ne koken e penisit,shkova tek dermatologu ne greqi edhe me tha se jane te kalueshme,edhe nuk jane ngjitse,ne fillim kur mu shfaqen kruesha ne gjith trupin,edhe ne fillim kisha pucra kudo,me vone me iken pucrat e tjera,edhe me ngelen vetem ato ne koka e penisit,qe ne momentin qe me jane shfaqur pucrat kam kryer mardhenie gjithmone me masa mbrojtse,me pas shkova ne shqiperi tek mjeku,ai me tha se ky problem qe ke ti sherohet,ai me tha se kisha myk.me dha disa ilace,i mbarova por akoma sme kane ikur,shkova prap ne greqi te mjeku,para 1 viti,mora edhe atje disa ilace po prap sme iken,infeksionin e kam mare qe ne 2008,cdo here qe kryej mardhenie sekuale pucrat skuqen shum,i kam mare shum frike kto se spo me iken,cfar mund te jene,jane ngjitse,ju lutem me jepni 1 pergjigje.

----------


## teta

po te me degjosh mua ti behesh synet! edhe te pacientet jo msliman preferohet kjo..
kjo do te te shpetonte nga infekcionet rekurente (perseritese)

por ne fillim duhet sheruar

mos bej sex per nje kohe(as me kondom)
pastroje penisin me pambuk me betadyne si mbrenda dhe jasht,pastaj me yndyre  me antibiotik...pas urnimit shperlaje me kamomil

plus ca eshte shumme rendesi mbathjet te jen te gjera si bokserice kjo me prerje te ngjitura per trupi

----------


## Cuni sekret

Përshendetje... do ju lutesha te me jepnit ndopak shpjegim rreth situates time... 
Para rreth nje muaj e ca pata maredhenie me nje vajz dhe pas maredhenies me doli nje pucer si djegie sipër penisit ne zonën e qimeve ... por nk ndenji as 2 dite dhe u zhduk ... tani që po ju shkruaj kam një pik te kuqe ne kokën e penisit dhe pikërisht sot pash qe sapo kishin filluar te dilnin ato pikat e vogla rreth koronës se penisit te cilat mund te them se kan te bejn me balantis por kam dhe nje koll të thatë qe nk me ngacmon shume por dhe pak problem ne fyt me sekrecione gellbaze te pakta  dhe djegie gjate urinimit dhe pas urinimit tek koka e penisit... kam kërkuar shume ne internet kto 2 3 dite dhe kam frikë mos kam hiv apo eshte thjesht balantis .. dhe ju lutem ku mund te shkoj që te bej nje vizitë për kete shqetesim  ju njoftoj se nuk jam bere synet ... une jetoj ne elbasan .. 
Ju faleminderit...

----------


## D.de.com

Pershendetje. Kam nje shqetesim kam iritim lekure kam ca pucra tek koka e organit gjenital dhe kam kruarje dhe djegje ne maredhenie seksuale ne fillim pastaj nuk kam. Kam mare nje kure 3 ditore antibiotik azitromicine 500 mg dhe nje pomade qe permban gentamicine . Mu qetesua per pak dite tani mu be prape ju lutem me ndihmoni me ndonje medikament tjeter . Ju faleminderit.

----------

